
“There's no need even to have a college degree, even high school” -Elon Musk - staunch
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQbKctnnA-Y
======
r33v3s
hat's always been true to some extent, though. A very good friend of mine has
exactly what was referred to in the last paragraph of the article (a sociology
degree from State U.) and 20 years later she earns around $15/hr. She has
always been angry that her degree did not get her any further (quote "My boss
was a former hairdresser, my co-workers have HS degrees", etc.) but what she
can't seem to understand is that even a college degree is a foot in the door
at best. But what I understood when got a job at
[https://www.writemyessayfast.org](https://www.writemyessayfast.org), a degree
may get you in the door but if you don't display any skills or initiative over
and beyond what your former hairdresser boss or HR degree co-workers do then
why are you worth more?

